# What is this stop error?



## DaBeast789 (Jan 15, 2012)

Stop: 0x0000007B (0xBA4CF524,0xC0000034,0x00000000,0x00000000)

I'm on windows xp any help?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

It means Windows lost connection to the system partition (0x7B) because the device object was not found (0xC0000034). This is commonly caused by drive failure or a bug in the drive controller drivers.

You'll want to start off by slapping the Windows XP CD in and then loading the recovery environment from there, as instructed here. Then when you're in the recovery environment, change to the drive that has Windows on it if it hasn't already by typing in the drive letter followed by a colon ). An alternative to this is _cd D:_ where _D_ is the drive letter you need. If the recovery environment could not find any installation of Windows, then your drive is corrupt and/or dead, which it'll need replacement.

Now that you're in the recovery environment, you'll want to run _chkdsk /r_. Let that finish then restart. If that did not fix the boot issue, then you'll want to do a repair install. This will retain everything on Windows.

If the repair install did not fix the problem, go back to the recovery environment and do _fixboot_, and restart and check to see if it's fixed. Again, if _that_ doesn't work, finish up with _fixmbr_. *Note:* _fixboot_ and _fixmbr_ have the potential to do irreversible changes that could prevent you from further accessing your Windows partition. Use these as last-ditch options. If neither of these work, you most certainly have a bad drive and you need it replaced.


----------

